# Retiree or Older Pup



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

Does anyone know of good breeders that might have a nice female retiree or older pup? 

Thank you.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Mari B @ Nov 13 2008, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670080


> Does anyone know of good breeders that might have a nice female retiree or older pup?
> 
> Thank you.[/B]


RhapsodyMaltese has three retirees, Gossip, Destiny and Janie.

There is also a older female pup (one born in March).

I believe EuphoriaMaltese also has retirees and an older female pup.

Other SM members may know of other female retirees or older female pup, I just knew of these since I just got Krystal from Tonia on Oct 22nd.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Mari,

Did you call Cheryl Filson? She might have one. Let me know if you have any questions about Cheryl! She's really wonderful!


----------



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes, thank you, please do tell me more about Cheryl and how I can reach her?


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Mari B @ Nov 13 2008, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670184


> Yes, thank you, please do tell me more about Cheryl and how I can reach her?[/B]


I'm going to PM you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Calamity Jane. She is the mom of several champions of Tonia's. Beautiful girl. I'd like to see her in body, not just pictures. Either would be nice for you.

Tina


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 13 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670204


> Calamity Jane. She is the mom of several champions of Tonia's. Beautiful girl. I'd like to see her in body, not just pictures. Either would be nice for you.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Janie is mom to Smarty. So far I believe he is #1 Maltese 2008. I did see Calamity Jane (Janie) when I went to get Krystal and the pictures do not do her justice. Janie is grandmother to both my girls.

Janie is also the mother to the older female pup on Rhapsody website. I saw her as well. I had to decide between her and Krystal.


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

I was lucky enough to get on of Tonia's retirees last March. She is well socialized and has an awesome personality. The adjustment went well. k: :cloud9:


----------



## Mari B (Oct 29, 2007)

What's the most challenging thing about a retiree? Is it the housetraining? 
Did it take long for them to bond with you?

Thanks!


----------



## pdbailly (Mar 21, 2008)

QUOTE (Mari B @ Nov 14 2008, 12:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670411


> What's the most challenging thing about a retiree? Is it the housetraining?
> Did it take long for them to bond with you?
> 
> Thanks![/B]


The bonding went great. I think my husband is a bit jealous that she likes me so much. I have two other Malts so there were others for her once we got home. That also went well. I knew about the personality and if that should work with my other two. It did. Potty training is a bit different. A show dog has different habits. Such as not going on the grass or on a leash depending on the breeder. We had to take an ex pen outside with a potty pad in it. Now I also have a dog that will use a potty pad inside and outside. We live in a climate that can have lots of snow and weather that a dog doesn't want to go out in. I guess in answer to you question the most challenging thing was the first few days. So wasn't interested in eating or drinking and since she wouldn't go on a leash it was hard. I felt so bad for her. I drove quite a distance to get her and had a long trip home. When I stopped to let her out I wanted her on a leash so that she wouldn't dash off. Once we got home and she could go out in the yard it was much easier. Also it takes someone who has time to be there. I am able to take mine to work with me so they aren't left for long periods of time.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Mari B @ Nov 14 2008, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670411


> What's the most challenging thing about a retiree? Is it the housetraining?
> Did it take long for them to bond with you?
> 
> Thanks![/B]


The most challenging thing for me was the potty retraining. Hannah would only use the pad about half the time in the very beginning. She improved fairly quickly to about 75 % of the time & it did take about a yr to get her to 99.99%. She still very rarely will have an accident. I'd say it takes about a week for the real bonding to start taking place. The 1st week is a sort of get use to everything phase. Hannah had a few anxiety attacks that 1st week. It was always during a meal prep. I think all the smells & sounds kinda freaked her out. Soon she was over it & under my feet trying to catch a crumb I might drop. I'm so glad I have my little Hannah. She is exactly like her breeder described, a real cuddle baby & super sweet & a real character.I have so enjoyed watching her bloom & become a very spoiled Maltese & beloved member of our family.And she gets along great with Boo too, who has always been afraid of dogs. The bonding was easy & fast. I'd adopt another retiree in a heartbeat, especially from the same breeder. My best advice is to go with the personality that best fits you or any other dog you may have & shower plenty of affection, attention & time.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Hope everything works out , whatever you decide.
I would definitely consider a retiree when I am ready :wub: 
Good Luck


----------

